# Beverly Hills Cop 4: Netflix produziert Film mit Eddie Murphy



## Darkmoon76 (14. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Beverly Hills Cop 4: Netflix produziert Film mit Eddie Murphy* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Beverly Hills Cop 4: Netflix produziert Film mit Eddie Murphy*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. November 2019)

Da muß sich aber Axel Foley noch ein bisschen beeilen, geht ja in ein paar Jahren in den Ruhestand! 
Trotzdem...ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Batze (15. November 2019)

Bin dabei. BHC fand ich immer richtig gut.


----------



## Martina (15. November 2019)

1+2 Klasse
3 ganz übler Schrott
Daher lasst die Toten ruhen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2019)

Net gemeint von Netflix, aber ob nun im Kino oder im VoD-Stream, Murphy ist Kassengift pur. Der hat seine Glanzzeit zwei Jahrzehnte hinter sich.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. November 2019)

Oha, eine Netflix-Filmproduktion  ... kann mich am Ende wohl nur positiv überraschen.


----------



## VirtuelleErscheinung (17. November 2019)

Bin nicht Interessiert.


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Net gemeint von Netflix, aber ob nun im Kino oder im VoD-Stream, Murphy ist Kassengift pur. Der hat seine Glanzzeit zwei Jahrzehnte hinter sich.



Scheint in letzter Zeit halt keine grossen Filme mehr gemacht zu haben.
Dafür wurden die ganz gut bewertet (seihe IMDB). 
Dank Deinem Hinweis, werde den hier sicher mal schauen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws1YIKsuTjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es gibt wirklich genug Beispiele, grade bei Schauspielern, bei denen Totgesagte wieder auferstanden sind.


----------



## Chemenu (17. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Scheint in letzter Zeit halt keine grossen Filme mehr gemacht zu haben.
> Dafür wurden die ganz gut bewertet (seihe IMDB).
> Dank Deinem Hinweis, werde den hier sicher mal schauen:
> 
> ...



Also Dolemite fand ich recht unterhaltsam. Und sie haben für den Film sogar Wesley Snipes wieder ausgegraben. 
Fand sowohl Murphy als auch Snipes klasse in dem Film.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2019)

Kurzes update zum Kassengift:
https://www.thewrap.com/eddie-murph...vement-award-from-critics-choice-association/


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Oha, eine Netflix-Filmproduktion  ... kann mich am Ende wohl nur positiv überraschen.


... warum der Kotzsmilie? 

Die Netflix-Produktionen sind doch ziemlich gut, natürlich gibt es Gurken (Adam Sandler-Filme!), aber viele wirklich gelungene Filme und vor allem auch Serien (!). Meine Netflix-PoS ist ziemlich lang und darunter befinden sich einige von Netflix produzierte Inhalte.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Scheint in letzter Zeit halt keine grossen Filme mehr gemacht zu haben.
> Es gibt wirklich genug Beispiele, grade bei Schauspielern, bei denen Totgesagte wieder auferstanden sind.



Siehe Keanu Reeves. Nach Matrix massives Kassengift aber seit John Wick wieder weit oben auf. Zu Recht.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. November 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum der Kotzsmilie?


Mir fallen jetzt nicht viele Netflix-Filme ein die mir gefallen haben. Serien haben sie natürlich einige gute, aber ich habe ja auch nur über die Filmproduktionen gesprochen.


----------

